#ubuntu-classroom 2009-12-28
<hggdh> just FYI: this impromptu session has been saved on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2009-12-27
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-12-30
<ryno> does anyone know when the next sessionbegins?
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-01-01
<adi_> ....
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-01-03
<emma> unquery
<cjohnston> doin that everywhere huh emma ?
<emma> cjohnston -- Not on purpose.
<emma> cjohnston, i was intending to close all my open queries since i have been gone for a week and there are a hundred of them.
<cjohnston> lol
<emma> i typed /foreach window /unquery   which did something different than i expected. . .
<cjohnston> I saw about 4
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> ;-)
<emma> yeah im in a lot of channels....
<emma> oops!
